# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Kiço Londo themelon Teatrin Shëtitës

## Albo

*Kiço Londo themelon Teatrin Shetites*

TIRANE-Në 70-vjetorin e lindjes së aktorit të mirënjohur shqiptar, Robert Ndrenika, regjisori Kiço Londo njofton me gëzim se themelohet Teatri Shëtitës. Nën drejtimin e tij, me pjesëmarrjen e një grupi aktorësh të rinj të teatrit, Teatri Shëtitës krijohet me synimin për të zgjeruar hapësirat teatrore shqiptare.

Me një synim të qartë dhe një strategji të mirëpërcaktuar, Kiço Londo rrëfen pse kërkon ta bëjë publike, pikërisht sot në ditën e lindjes së aktorit Robert Ndrenika. "Kujtoj se ky aktor i skenës së teatrit shqiptar, me një potencial të lartë aktorial, është një nga pionerët e studios së të rinjve të TK-së, që punoi nën drejtimin e regjisorit Kujtim Spahivogli, është aktori i shfaqjes së parë "Harvey" të themelimit të Teatrit të Metropolit në Tiranë dhe njëherësh kumbar i sallës Shekspeare në Teatrin e Metropolit". Energjia, dinamika dhe profesionalizmi i aktorëve të rinj, shumica e tyre me fillime në Teatrin e Metropolit duket se do të vazhdojë në të gjithë teatrot ekzistues të Shqipërisë, nga veriu në jug, me emrin Teatri Shëtitës. Londo bën publike gjithashtu edhe shfaqjet e para të këtij teatri, i cili do të hapet me një pjesë për fëmijë, me shfaqjen e tij të parë në qytetin e Pukës. "Zërat e detit" do të jetë shfaqja e parë për fëmijë, shkruar nga Milena Selimi, e cila do të vihet në skenë nga regjisori Endri Çela. Teatri Shëtitës vendos një nga përparësitë e tij krijimin e teatrit të fëmijëve, duke besuar se u fal shpresë, ëndrra dhe fantazi spektatorit teatror të së ardhmes. Dy shfaqjet e tjera të Teatrit Shëtitës do të jenë komedia "Jo vetëm gënjeshtra, bëj diçka", shkruar nga Michael Pertwee, përkthyer nga Vasilika Londo dhe tragji-komedia "Vizita e damës plakë" e autorit Fridrih Dyrrenmat, përkthyer nga Ardian Klosi. Bëhet e ditur pjesëmarrja e Artistit të Popullit, Luftar Paja në komedinë "Jo vetëm gënjeshtra, bëj diçka" dhe pjesëmarrja e jashtëzakonshme e Artistes së Popullit, Tinka Kurti, e saponderuar nga Presidenti i Republikës me titullin e lartë Nderi i Kombit. Dy shfaqjet e para të Teatrit Shëtitës do të vihen në skenë nga regjisori Kiço Londo dhe do të realizohen në bashkëpunim me Teatrin Bylis të Fierit, me pjesëmarrjen e aktorëve të trupës dhe aktorëve të tjerë të rinj nga trupa teatrore të Shqipërisë. Gjithëpërfshirje dhe zgjerim i hapësirave tetarore, do të jetë promotor i Teatrit Shëtitës, Itinerari Zemër i Teatrit Shëtitës do të jetë një lëvizje shfaqjesh teatrore nga Veriu në Jug dhe nga Jugu në Veri, me pikën e përbashkët të fundtakimit, qytetin e Tiranës.

(d.b/GazetaShqiptareBalkanWeb)

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXi6xBf-auE

Teatri shëtitës Çajupi  /  Nën drejtimin e Kiço Londos, shfaqja e parë do të jetë në Kosovë

Mars 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkybiIe6bPc

Teatri shëtitës "Çajupi" sjell komedinë e Willy Russell, ‘Duke edukuar Riten’.

TCH  -  Korrik 2021

----------

